# JHB Vape Meet - 18 December 2021



## vicTor

*(Admin Approved)



Kindly click on the RSVP button below and let us know if you plan to attend or not:*​
[RSVP=74638]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

ARYANTO - 2 - _round 3 !!!_
DavyH - 2 - _Fo’ sho’_
Halfdaft Customs - 1
Intuthu Kagesi - 1 - _What a kwessie ... I am so there!_
ivc_mixer - 3 - _Bringing the wife, so I need to behave_
JacoF - 1
JurgensSt - 1 - _Testing Testing_
MRHarris1 - 1
Phill - 1
Rob Fisher - 0 - _FOMO_
Stranger - 4 - _I will misbehave for everyone._
vicTor - 1 - _birthday party !_
Viper_SA - 1 - _Whoop whoop!_

Total: 19​

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

@Room Fogger @Scouse45 @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

RSVP button not showing up on my side, but count me in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> RSVP button not showing up on my side, but count me in!



Ditto ... No button, and ... I'm in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

the button she is coming !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> the button she is coming !



A bit quick on the trigger @Intuthu Kagesi and I it seems

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> the button she is coming !


"She" is faking it

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## vicTor

...and the 18th December is my birthday

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ...and the 18th December is my birthday



Congratulations mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ...and the 18th December is my birthday


One helluva way to get people to attend a birthday gathering

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver

RSVP button has been added @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> One helluva way to get people to attend a birthday gathering



best way to celebrate !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> ...and the 18th December is my birthday


so you are supplying cake too .? Beer and cake sounds good...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ARYANTO said:


>



That cake reminds me of your Blotto that we stripped / "converted" to SS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

@vicTor ... Seeing as it's as close as what it is to Xmas ... Are you going to run a Secret Santa game? ... With everyone bringing along a wrapped present of no more than a predefined maximum value

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @vicTor ... Seeing as it's as close as what it is to Xmas ... Are you going to run a Secret Santa game? ... With everyone bringing along a wrapped present of no more than a predefined maximum value


Sales of battery wraps are about to go through the roof.

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Adephi

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> @vicTor ... Seeing as it's as close as what it is to Xmas ... Are you going to run a Secret Santa game? ... With everyone bringing along a wrapped present of no more than a predefined maximum value



Just make the dress code red. With all the boeps and beards it will look like a gathering of Santas.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> One helluva way to get people to attend a birthday gathering



The family said he is on his own this year, how many more birthday parties does he want to have... so he planned a vape meet...

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

DarthBranMuffin said:


> The family said he is on his own this year, how many more birthday parties does he want to have... so he planned a vape meet...



yes, I'll be with Vape family !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

There is simply not enough people committed as yet for me to grace you with my presence.

So come on people, get your name down.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> There is simply not enough people committed as yet for me to grace you with my presence.
> 
> So come on people, get your name down.



but it's my birthday on the same day, you have to be there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

When you get to my age:

waking up with a hard on has more significance than a mere birthday. Yes yes I know on your birthday you can run around shouting hey hey it's my birthday. Over 60 we do the same with a boner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

good day,

If any vendors reading in would like to get involved with the JHB Vape Meets i.e. sponsor something small towards prizes etc please can you PM me.

any up and coming juice makers, coil makers want to get your name out there, please PM me

thank you in advance

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Chanelr

The question still remains.... Will there be cake? will RSVP in the next week or two when I know whats happening workwise.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> The question still remains.... Will there be cake? will RSVP in the next week or two when I know whats happening workwise.



no but there will be prizes !!!

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> no but there will be prizes !!!



All the talk of boepies has me terrified. Lol just kidding. Will try my best to attend this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Chanelr said:


> All the talk of boepies has me terrified. Lol just kidding. Will try my best to attend this one.



some of us have "12 packs" yes !

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ARYANTO

''There is simply not enough people committed as yet for me to *dis grace* you with my presence'' - sorry had to rectify this statement @Stranger

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi

I won't be able to make this one. Looks more likely I will be surfing the 4th wave at work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> I won't be able to make this one. Looks more likely I will be surfing the 4th wave at work.




no no no ! you can't come once, win first prize and then not come again, no no no !

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi

vicTor said:


> no no no ! you can't come once, win first prize and then not come again, no no no !



Don't blame me. Blame the auntie-waxxers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

Adephi said:


> Don't blame me. Blame the auntie-waxxers.



but it's my birthday

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> some of us have "12 packs" yes !


Screw the 12 pack, bring a barrel

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MRHarris1

I'll be there

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

MRHarris1 said:


> I'll be there
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk



awesome !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

​

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Won't let me RSVP but we should be good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Won't let me RSVP but we should be good.



awesome Sir, we look forward to seeing you

(will ask admin to check the button)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

RSVP is working

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

thanks @JurgensSt 

@Stranger try again, but it's noted that you'll attend

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Stranger said:


> Won't let me RSVP but we should be good.



Stop being a chop and click on the correct button

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger

You are pushing my buttons, hairy Philistine.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> View attachment 244816
> 
> 
> You are pushing my buttons, hairy Philistine.



You broke the internet... again...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## vicTor

p.s. - shaved my beard

...so no need to be scared any more !

if you're in Joburg, come join us for a fun filled day and sing happy birthday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

...so I hear Cyril is addressing the nation tonight ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> ...so I hear Cyril is addressing the nation tonight ?



I know it’s a bit risqué, but

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> I know it’s a bit risqué, but
> 
> View attachment 245000



I'm with you on this

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA

So it seems so far I'm still good for the vape meet. Let's hope it stays that way...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

visited a legend in the vaping industry today

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ARYANTO

vicTor said:


> visited a legend in the vaping industry today


Victor you know enough legends
@Stranger ,Legendary stirrer
@JurgensSt , legendary beard and Titan builder , not a stirrer
@Viper_SA , legendary boy with the snake , do not shake or stir...
@ARYANTO , stirrer and beer drinker
@Intuthu Kagesi , legendary engineer and psychologist and stirrer
@Kurt Yeo - legendary fighter for our ''freedom''
@Christos - legendary Skinny brat [too clever for most of us ] , beer drinker , not into stirring.
@Silver , Legendary admin of Ecigssa , no stirring
@Adephi , legendary covid advisor , too serious to stir.
@vicTor , legendary biltong and Monark boffin.
AND , AND ....

__

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger

Err excuse me, that's Mr legendary stirrer Sir, to you.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> *(Admin Approved)
> View attachment 244574
> 
> 
> Kindly click on the RSVP button below and let us know if you plan to attend or not:*​
> [RSVP=74638]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> ARYANTO - 2 - _round 3 !!!_
> DavyH - 2 - _Fo’ sho’_
> Halfdaft Customs - 1
> Intuthu Kagesi - 1 - _What a kwessie ... I am so there!_
> JacoF - 1
> JurgensSt - 1 - _Testing Testing_
> MRHarris1 - 1
> Phill - 1
> Rob Fisher - 0 - _FOMO_
> vicTor - 1 - _birthday party !_
> Viper_SA - 1 - _Whoop whoop!_
> 
> Total: 12​



Now I know you guys don't like me 
I'm working on the 18th of December. You knew it! Admit it! You planned it that way!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

zadiac said:


> Now I know you guys don't like me
> I'm working on the 18th of December. You knew it! Admit it! You planned it that way!



sorry about that Sir, it is unfortunate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> visited a legend in the vaping industry today


... aaaaaaand ....

you tell stories like my ex wife  ... land the friggen plane dammit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... aaaaaaand ....
> 
> you tell stories like my ex wife  ... land the friggen plane dammit



will give you a hint,

his company starts with a V

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> will give you a hint,
> 
> his company starts with a V



erm .... I give up ...

So now you definitely sound like my ex ... just add "_and look, I saved 5000 Rands too_" and you're there

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac

vicTor said:


> sorry about that Sir, it is unfortunate

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

finally !

December is here !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor

ladies and gents, I would like to hear your thoughts on an idea please

how about having a "PIF Box" at the vape meets ?

so, people attending can bring any vape items they no longer want or use and couldn't be bothered with the schlep of trying to sell the items

maybe someone else's junk could be another person's life line

let me know your thoughts

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> ladies and gents, I would like to hear your thoughts on an idea please
> 
> how about having a "PIF Box" at the vape meets ?
> so, people attending can bring any vape items they no longer want or use and couldn't be bothered with the schlep of trying to sell the items
> maybe someone else's junk could be another person's life line
> let me know your thoughts



Add a broken mod / tank bin too ... we can recycle to repair as well

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> ladies and gents, I would like to hear your thoughts on an idea please
> 
> how about having a "PIF Box" at the vape meets ?
> 
> so, people attending can bring any vape items they no longer want or use and couldn't be bothered with the schlep of trying to sell the items
> 
> maybe someone else's junk could be another person's life line
> 
> let me know your thoughts


Wonderful idea! Shoot out a reminder a couple of days before, please.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> ladies and gents, I would like to hear your thoughts on an idea please
> 
> how about having a "PIF Box" at the vape meets ?
> 
> so, people attending can bring any vape items they no longer want or use and couldn't be bothered with the schlep of trying to sell the items
> 
> maybe someone else's junk could be another person's life line
> 
> let me know your thoughts



Good idea in my mind

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Add a broken mod / tank bin too ... we can recycle to repair as well



good idea, sometimes people need a 510 or some other part, nice one !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> Wonderful idea! Shoot out a reminder a couple of days before, please.



thanks @DavyH !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Add a broken mod / tank bin too ... we can recycle to repair as well



you of course are the nominated Repair Man !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> you of course are the nominated Repair Man !!



Only with pleasure

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Phill

Excellent idea @vicTor , all PIF goodies brought to a central location to be distributed to whoever needs it. Perhaps we can make this a standing arrangement for every JHB vape meet?

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Excellent idea @vicTor , all PIF goodies brought to a central location to be distributed to whoever needs it. Perhaps we can make this a standing arrangement for every JHB vape meet?



yebo, thanks Phill, let's do this !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

twelve monkeys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

sponsored prizes rolling in

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Stranger

Biscuits ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Biscuits ?



I'd be more than OK winning a tin of these Woolies biscuits

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Biscuits ?



Biltong !!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stranger

Biltong flavour vape juice, bleerg gross.

Sounds as bad as Kiviak

To make kiviak, a traditional Inuit food from Greenland, up to 500 small birds called auks are stitched up inside a sealskin and stored under a rock for three months. Once the birds are done fermenting, they are eaten for special occasions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Biltong flavour vape juice, bleerg gross.
> 
> Sounds as bad as Kiviak
> 
> To make kiviak, a traditional Inuit food from Greenland, up to 500 small birds called auks are stitched up inside a sealskin and stored under a rock for three months. Once the birds are done fermenting, they are eaten for special occasions.



that is even stranger than you !!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> Biltong flavour vape juice, bleerg gross.
> 
> Sounds as bad as Kiviak
> 
> To make kiviak, a traditional Inuit food from Greenland, up to 500 small birds called auks are stitched up inside a sealskin and stored under a rock for three months. Once the birds are done fermenting, they are eaten for special occasions.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Biltong flavour vape juice, bleerg gross.
> 
> Sounds as bad as Kiviak
> 
> To make kiviak, a traditional Inuit food from Greenland, up to 500 small birds called auks are stitched up inside a sealskin and stored under a rock for three months. Once the birds are done fermenting, they are eaten for special occasions.



I ain't giving you a like for that post  ... we need a vomit button

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

2 x informative ticks. HAHAHA, like you are ever going to try it.

Try my Capeiak. 30 penguins wrapped in a Cape fur seal skin.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

Stranger said:


> 2 x informative ticks. HAHAHA, like you are ever going to try it.
> 
> Try my Capeiak. 30 penguins wrapped in a Cape fur seal skin.



Informative none the less, quite interesting how each culture has their own "delicacies". My only question is what kind of occasion makes eating fermented birds in a seal skin a "special" occasion?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Phill

I don't think much happens in Greenland anyway, so most likely any occasion will be looked at as a Kiviak moment!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Phill

Hahahahaha.... I nearly typed Kodak moment....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Phill said:


> Hahahahaha.... I nearly typed Kodak moment....



Kodiak moment wouldn't have been totally out of line though.

Anyway, I'll see your kiviak and raise you a surstromming.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> *(Admin Approved)
> View attachment 244574
> 
> 
> Kindly click on the RSVP button below and let us know if you plan to attend or not:*​
> [RSVP=74638]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]
> 
> ARYANTO - 2 - _round 3 !!!_
> DavyH - 2 - _Fo’ sho’_
> Halfdaft Customs - 1
> Intuthu Kagesi - 1 - _What a kwessie ... I am so there!_
> ivc_mixer - 3 - _Bringing the wife, so I need to behave_
> JacoF - 1
> JurgensSt - 1 - _Testing Testing_
> MRHarris1 - 1
> Phill - 1
> Rob Fisher - 0 - _FOMO_
> vicTor - 1 - _birthday party !_
> Viper_SA - 1 - _Whoop whoop!_
> 
> Total: 15​



Don't worry about behaving @ivc_mixer, worry about teaching your wife how to mix incase you break an arm or something... We need your juice man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

nice one @ivc_mixer !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Stranger said:


> Biltong flavour vape juice, bleerg gross.
> 
> Sounds as bad as Kiviak
> 
> To make kiviak, a traditional Inuit food from Greenland, up to 500 small birds called auks are stitched up inside a sealskin and stored under a rock for three months. Once the birds are done fermenting, they are eaten for special occasions.


Most definitely a fear factor food.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Phill

DavyH said:


> Kodiak moment wouldn't have been totally out of line though.
> 
> Anyway, I'll see your kiviak and raise you a surstromming.
> 
> View attachment 245712


I can smell that through my computer screen.......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## DavyH

Phill said:


> I can smell that through my computer screen.......


Aye, an’ folks complain aboot haggis!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Phill

DavyH said:


> Aye, an’ folks complain aboot haggis!


Don't even get me started on afval.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Phill

But enough with hijacking this thread with culinary delights....... How many people attended the vape meet last time? Anybody know? Hopefully all the regulars will attend this time around as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH

Phill said:


> But enough with hijacking this thread with culinary delights....... How many people attended the vape meet last time? Anybody know? Hopefully all the regulars will attend this time around as well


About 20, not including camp followers, I think.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

There was some big people, hairy people, good looking people, stunning chicks and Vikings (me and @DavyH )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Phill

Wow, 20? thought it was more?
Perhaps only seemed that way after my 4th beer

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger

DavyH said:


> About 20, not including camp followers, I think.



OOOOHHH I am going to tell on you, go to the apology thread straight away.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Phill

Stranger said:


> There was some big people, hairy people, good looking people, stunning chicks and Vikings (me and @DavyH )


You guys identify with the the hairy people? Hahaha

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger

No, they are smelly heathens. Vikings are particularly known for their great hygiene. I suppose you would need to be after eating fermented fish or birds.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> But enough with hijacking this thread with culinary delights....... How many people attended the vape meet last time? Anybody know? Hopefully all the regulars will attend this time around as well



there were 22 of you guys, then plus Jurgens and I made it 24

first meet there were 29, including the team

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

DavyH said:


> Aye, an’ folks complain aboot haggis!



Something I'd actually like to try one day still

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Something I'd actually like to try one day still



Where's that vomit button again

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> there were 22 of you guys, then plus Jurgens and I made it 24
> 
> first meet there were 29, including the team


Thanks meneer, hope we get a record number of people this time around...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Thanks meneer, hope we get a record number of people this time around...




...of course, it's my birthday

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> ...of course, it's my birthday


That's right, I nearly forgot about it!!!
Seeing its your birthday I'm sure people from far and wide will come through to spend the day in your awesome company!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> That's right, I nearly forgot about it!!!
> Seeing its your birthday I'm sure people from far and wide will come through to spend the day in your awesome company!!



no jokes, a guy called me from Cape Town yesterday, he plans to drive up to come to our meet

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Phill

vicTor said:


> no jokes, a guy called me from Cape Town yesterday, he plans to drive up to come to our meet


Damn son, that's so AWESOME!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

vicTor said:


> no jokes, a guy called me from Cape Town yesterday, he plans to drive up to come to our meet


He's just after your biltong!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## vicTor

​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> View attachment 245972​


2PM  ... I'll be there at midday savouring their Eisbein yet again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> 2PM  ... I'll be there at midday savouring their Eisbein yet again



Always good to build up a "liner" before indulging.....

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Phill

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> 2PM  ... I'll be there at midday savouring their Eisbein yet again


Think I will be joining for that one!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Phill said:


> Think I will be joining for that one!!!



You won't be disappointed

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Phill

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You won't be disappointed


Excellent, will see you there then. Will bring my bib for the eishbein

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Phill said:


> Excellent, will see you there then. Will bring my bib for the eishbein



Brillianto ... I'm sure @Viper_SA will probably join us too

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

Their Eisbein is really good, but it was too much for me last time. This time I'll check the menu and probably just do a lekker late breakfast, but definitely going to be early as well.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Have a great vape meet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Phill

Hahahaha......by the looks of it we're going to start the vape meet nice and early !!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Phill

Really looking forward seeing all you guys again!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

Phill said:


> Really looking forward seeing all you guys again!



lekker tye Meneer !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

kindly Follow :

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100075528801102

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DavyH

That sounds like a reasonable idea... I doubt it'll be eisbein though - that's for the young and/or enormous.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> That sounds like a reasonable idea... I doubt it'll be eisbein though - that's for the young and/or enormous.



come now Davy, you've still got plenty of fight left in you !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DavyH

vicTor said:


> come now Davy, you've still got plenty of fight left in you !


I've still got plenty of fat in me, more like

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m really sorry to chip in here but in light of what is currently happening in the country and specifically in Gauteng, I would reconsider holding the event. I’m seeing vaccinated people being reinfected on daily basis since last week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really sorry to chip in here but in light of what is currently happening in the country and specifically in Gauteng, I would reconsider holding the event. I’m seeing vaccinated people being reinfected on daily basis since last week.



I won't deny that I have had second thoughts, and ... will be taking extra precautions in spite of being vaccinated, starting with keeping my mask on, maintaining social distancing, (_of what I believe is now one meter_?), and disinfecting everything in my immediate surrounds, (_so don't stand to close, else you'll be doused with alcohol too _), and ... like many, I have spent a large proportion of the past two years in isolation, and it isn't healthy! ... arguably worse than Covid itself.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

1.5 meters is the distance still recommended. Which people tend to forget when they sit around a table.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm there like white on rice! I was at the doctor earlier today with a urinary tract infection and she also told me people are testing positive left, right and center. She also said that people with a runny nose test positive and that she questions the validity of all these sudden positive tests. Like someone I admire said to me a while back, I refuse to live under a rock. I have a better chance of getting infected at work anyhow. I won't be sucking anyone's drip tips, but I'll be there for sure!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Grand Guru said:


> 1.5 meters is the distance still recommended. Which people tend to forget when they sit around a table.



Noted ... Thanks for that ... 1.5 Metres it is then!
I am of the opinion that Covid is going to be with us for many years still, and we're going to have to learn how to live with it and change the way we conduct our lives, and ... there is no time like the present to get this underway

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi

Grand Guru said:


> I’m really sorry to chip in here but in light of what is currently happening in the country and specifically in Gauteng, I would reconsider holding the event. I’m seeing vaccinated people being reinfected on daily basis since last week.



We just don’t want this to end up in tears. And it's rather crap spending Christmas/New year's in a medical facility. Trust me, I've been doing it for the last 22 years. 

When this wave has passed and the risk is lower again, we can have plenty of meets and I will join in again.

But it's your decision. We are not going to stop you. It's just a suggestion.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Phill

I agree @Intuthu Kagesi , each to his own. All precautions as stipulated by the venue will be adhered to, as well as all other precautions that people might want to do, so I for one will be attending.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Anyone coming to the meet that passes by an IQOS kiosk regularly? I need some cleaning sticks and struggling to find in the Vaal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Anyone coming to the meet that passes by an IQOS kiosk regularly? I need some cleaning sticks and struggling to find in the Vaal...



I'll bring em along for you

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'll bring em along for you
> View attachment 246102



Awesome, thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> Awesome, thank you so much



You're welcome ... I'd forgotten I had some until you mentioned it ... you can use the smaller, (baby?), earbuds too


----------



## Viper_SA

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You're welcome ... I'd forgotten I had some until you mentioned it ... you can use the smaller, (baby?), earbuds too



I have been using earbuds for a while, but the originals are soaked in some kind of alcohol that just cleans very nicely.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I have been using earbuds for a while, but the originals are soaked in some kind of alcohol that just cleans very nicely.



You live and learn ... I didn't know that 
If its alcohol, then it may be easier, (_and cheaper_), to buy some rubbing alcohol from your local Pharmacy, and just dip a small earbud into it


----------



## vicTor

stay out of the shops, the cinemas, the take outs, restaurants, the beaches, the flea markets or any other public place on the 18th Dec, but most importantly, under no circumstances, what ever you do, do not, I say again, this is very important that you just don't do it !

don't attend a vape meet

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> stay out of the shops, the cinemas, the take outs, restaurants, the beaches, the flea markets or any other public place on the 18th Dec, but most importantly, under no circumstances, what ever you do, do not, I say again, this is very important that you just don't do it !
> 
> don't attend a vape meet



Well.said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I'm going to live dangerously. Going to the meet and stopping for Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the one-stop on my way home. Maybe if you're good I'll get doughnuts on my way there for you birthday as well

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Viper_SA said:


> I'm going to live dangerously. Going to the meet and stopping for Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the one-stop on my way home. Maybe if you're good I'll get doughnuts on my way there for you birthday as well



Don't you dare come to the vape meet without one for me too  ... mind you, there is an amazing bakery in Edenvale called "De Bakery", that probably has better doughnuts ... I avoid it like Covid itself, as simply walking past it is worth about an inch on your waistline

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## zadiac

Well darn! I'm working again on that day.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## zadiac

@vicTor No need to be happy about it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

may the force be with you !

here are some of our valued sponsors merch towards prizes !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

first up @Vaperite South Africa 

wow guys, lovely !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

a huge huge thank you to @BaD Mountain Rebel Revolution !

just look at their range, wow, and that cap, man I need one !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

don't forget the PIF goodies should you have any, bring them along

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Phill

Awesome, thanks @vicTor , looking forward seeing everybody tomorrow!
Only one day to go !!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

check this, another prize sponsor !

Mr Juice ! @JacoF is an up and coming juice maker known from here to Cape Town ! I have tasted his stuff, damn son !

thank you Sir !

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Stranger

@Vaperite South Africa
@BaD Mountain
@JacoF

Thank you, your generosity is most welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

@Vaperite South Africa @BaD Mountain @JacoF


What an amazing gesture ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DavyH

The sponsors are pulling out all the stops for our year-end meet! Just great people!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stranger

Yeah .... the best part for me is the thought of Victor ...... begging ...... like a dog for biscuit ......

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Stranger said:


> Yeah .... the best part for me is the thought of Victor ...... begging ...... like a dog for biscuit ......


Stranger! ... You are so baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

Stranger said:


> Yeah .... the best part for me is the thought of Victor ...... begging ...... like a dog for biscuit ......



woof !

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> View attachment 246615


I've taken two naps today and it's still not Saturday 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

JurgensSt said:


> I've taken two naps today and it's still not Saturday
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



You have time to nap when there are orders to fill

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You have time to nap when there are orders to fill


Have you heard of that thing called " Power Naps" 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

I've taken two sleeping pills and scratched out my old night-shift earplugs. It's 12:30am and the neighbour's dog won't stfu! The prospect of the meet is all that's keeping me sane at the moment.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

The day has cometh!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## ivc_mixer

Guess who we're singing happy birthday to today? *cough* @vicTor *cough*

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

ivc_mixer said:


> Guess who we're singing happy birthday to today? *cough* @vicTor *cough*


Please refrain from coughing on each other..... And no blowing out candles!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ivc_mixer

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Please refrain from coughing on each other..... And no blowing out candles!!!


Apologies. *hiccup* @vicTor *hiccup*

As for the latter half, I implore any lover of beans to assist me with the following so we can maintain COVID protocols

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

ivc_mixer said:


> Apologies. *hiccup* @vicTor *hiccup*
> As for the latter half, I implore any lover of beans to assist me with the following so we can maintain COVID protocols
> View attachment 246644



That may be a problem too  ... I seem to recall the Chinese doing anal swabs for Covid at a point 
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20210128/china-using-anal-swabs-for-covid-testing

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## JurgensSt

See all you nutters later today.

Please remember to practice safe vaping at the meet..... No sucking on each others devices



Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

let's do this !

remember, first thing when arriving, a mask is a must, find me to be sanitised, temp scan, name tag and hand over your birthday gift to me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Phill

Ok, by the look of it I'm the 1st person here today!!!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Phill said:


> Ok, by the look of it I'm the 1st person here today!!!!


Be there in 15 mins

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Phill

Great stuff! At the bar

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Viper_SA

Outside waiting for my breakfast, lol

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA

vicTor said:


> let's do this !
> 
> remember, first thing when arriving, a mask is a must, find me to be sanitised, temp scan, name tag and hand over your birthday gift to me



Got your gift ready sir. Will just hand it over on the down low. Not sure how they'd feel about bringing in outside doughnuts

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

some eager beavers I see

..I like it !

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Dress code for today's meeting







Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

JurgensSt said:


> Dress code for today's meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk



I don't want to know where you going to hang those key chains....

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


>



Cool venue!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree

vicTor said:


> View attachment 246665


What you guys have name tags and vape meet t-shirts ? Man we have to up our game in Cape Town Have a awesome day guys and girls VAPE MEETS ARE THE BEST! Can someone take a picture of the birthday boy @vicTor ( the pic he just took, he is not that good with the "Selfie" thing)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance

MrGSmokeFree said:


> What you guys have name tags and vape meet t-shirts ? Man we have to up our game in Cape Town Have a awesome day guys and girls VAPE MEETS ARE THE BEST! Can someone take a picture of the birthday boy @vicTor ( the pic he just took, he is not that good with the "Selfie" thing)


As you read earlier on in this thread, it takes some begging like a dog asking for a biscuit. Maybe time we put @Bulldog to work?

Glad were not having a meet today, it’s a scorcher out there!

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Winner 12


----------



## Raindance

vicTor said:


>



Great to put some faces to the names. Wish I was there! Enjoy guys.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor

I would just like to thank everyone who attended the meet today, what an awesome day, I hope everyone had fun

special thanks to @Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Scouse45 my brothers

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

vicTor said:


> I would just like to thank everyone who attended the meet today, what an awesome day, I hope everyone had fun
> special thanks to @Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Scouse45 my brothers



... and a big Thank You to you too Birthday Boy, for putting it all together

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

27 of us today

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## vicTor

...like wow, so a few weeks ago I get a call from a dude in Cape Town, says his name is Etienne, asks me if the vape meet is still happening, I say yes bro but you do understand that it's in Joburg ?

he says yes, he knows ! and wants to attend with a buddy, I say, ok cool no problem, we'd be honored to have you bra's, like Awe ! and all that

I couldn't believe my eye's when these 2 guys from Cape Town rocked up at the meet today, respect !!!

Etienne on the left and Ghamiem on the right (was great having you there my brothers)

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

...once again we were graced with an honourable vaping "freedom fighter" Mr Kurt Yeo from VAPING SAVED MY LIFE @Vaping Saved My Life 

This man had us intrigued with his vast knowledge of what's happening in the vaping world, I could sit and chat and learn from him for hours, he truly is a vaping ambassador, thank you from all of us for the work that you do.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## vicTor

@BaD Mountain thank you

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Decadent Clouds thank you

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

@Vaperite South Africa thank you

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

TKO thank you

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

The Vapour Baker thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Mr Juice @JacoF thank you

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...third prize winner !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

...second prize winner ! @Viper_SA

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

...first prize winner !

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

congratulations to all the winners !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## ivc_mixer

Trying out something new which I received for free from @JacoF today. Thank you sir! First time in a very, very long time I've vaped a creation not of my own.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

@Phill @Intuthu Kagesi @Viper_SA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi

Looked like you guys had loads of fun.

Hope I can make the next one again.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## vicTor

so, as you all know, it was also my birthday today, I could not have wished for a better way to celebrate than with my fellow vapers 



...but, something even more special which totally made my day, was this young lady, singing to wish me ! 

thank you Bianca (you're awesome) and thanks dad @ivc_mixer !

https://youtube.com/shorts/hopKqWRseaE?feature=share

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

...myself and my body guard Brad @Scouse45 

"V" is for Victory !

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> View attachment 246665



WOW!!! Love the T-shirt @vicTor !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> ...like wow, so a few weeks ago I get a call from a dude in Cape Town, says his name is Etienne, asks me if the vape meet is still happening, I say yes bro but you do understand that it's in Joburg ?
> 
> he says yes, he knows ! and wants to attend with a buddy, I say, ok cool no problem, we'd be honored to have you bra's, like Awe ! and all that
> 
> I couldn't believe my eye's when these 2 guys from Cape Town rocked up at the meet today, respect !!!
> 
> Etienne on the left and Ghamiem on the right (was great having you there my brothers)
> 
> View attachment 246681
> 
> View attachment 246682



WOW! All the way from CT to attend a JHB Vape Meet! Says a lot about the JHB Vape Meet and the guys who made the effort!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> TKO thank you




Nice flask!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> @BaD Mountain thank you




I felt like revisiting an old friend, so I ordered 2 bottles of Escobar's Beans about a week ago. @BaD Mountain it's just as good as it was when I first vaped it in 2018! Whew! Time flies!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Hooked

vicTor said:


> Decadent Clouds thank you




Nimbu Paani is fantastic, especially for the scorching days we're having in CT @Raindance !

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> ... and a big Thank You to you too Birthday Boy, for putting it all together
> 
> View attachment 246675



@vicTor is truly a winner with the way in which he has organised these vape meets. I've never seen anything like it - it's much better than Vapecon, because it's personal. One gets to "meet" well-known names on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## vicTor

Hooked said:


> WOW!!! Love the T-shirt @vicTor !!



thank you, these were made by Cherry Mint @TheFrozenRogue they did a great job

PM me to order !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Hooked said:


> @vicTor is truly a winner with the way in which he has organised these vape meets. I've never seen anything like it - it's much better than Vapecon, because it's personal. One gets to "meet" well-known names on the forum.





Hooked said:


> @vicTor is truly a winner with the way in which he has organised these vape meets. I've never seen anything like it - it's much better than Vapecon, because it's personal. One gets to "meet" well-known names on the forum.



I have to agree ... @vicTor and his team (@Room Fogger @JurgensSt @Scouse45 ), just keep raising the bar.

I think we all agree that Covid is going to be with us for some time, and by virtue of it, believe that smaller events such as what this team organised are going to be the new "Vapecons" for the foreseeable future ... and that we need to learn how to work with it, to which this team did a sterling job 

Hats off to them! ... for relaying same to attendees, taking attendees temperatures / details, kicking butts on social distancing, hosing us down with sanitiser, (_including internally courtesy of our waitrons_ ) et al.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

and for future reference ... JHB Vape Meets start at 11AM SHARP, (_with outstanding coffee and breakfast_) #justsaying

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor

we would like to thank @KZOR for always mentioning our Vape Meets on his weekly Wingit show

(catch his shows on YouTube every Thursday evenings at 20h00, you won't be sorry)

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## DavyH

These gigs just keep getting better and better! I’m really looking forward to one where there’s no rain…

Another great job by Santa @vicTor and his vaping elves. The amount of organisation that goes into the vape meets is fantastic, and support from the sponsors is just stellar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor

DavyH said:


> These gigs just keep getting better and better! I’m really looking forward to one where there’s no rain…
> 
> Another great job by Santa @vicTor and his vaping elves. The amount of organisation that goes into the vape meets is fantastic, and support from the sponsors is just stellar.



thanks Davy, was good to see you again, glad you enjoyed it, without people like yourself, these meets won't happen, thank you for coming !

and also a HUGE thank you for the goodies you filled the PIF box with, very kind of you Sir !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## JacoF

ivc_mixer said:


> Trying out something new which I received for free from @JacoF today. Thank you sir! First time in a very, very long time I've vaped a creation not of my own.
> 
> View attachment 246686


Hi hope you enjoy the juice.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JacoF

@vicTor Thanks for asking me to be a sponsor and thank you for a great vape meet event. Will attend them all that you organize. Thank you to to rest for also making it a great day out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## JacoF

vicTor said:


> Mr Juice @JacoF thank you



Hi Hope everyone is enjoying the juice. Was a great honor to sponsor it for the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## vicTor

JacoF said:


> @vicTor Thanks for asking me to be a sponsor and thank you for a great vape meet event. Will attend them all that you organize. Thank you to to rest for also making it a great day out.



thank you Sir, so pleased that you enjoyed it

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## TheFrozenRogue

MrGSmokeFree said:


> What you guys have name tags and vape meet t-shirts ? Man we have to up our game in Cape Town Have a awesome day guys and girls VAPE MEETS ARE THE BEST! Can someone take a picture of the birthday boy @vicTor ( the pic he just took, he is not that good with the "Selfie" thing)



I'm proud to see our shirts being worn by such legends.

Give me a shout for anything you need, bud. Shirts, hoodies ( it gets cold there in the Cape) gizmos and gadgets, pretty much just about anything you need branded for your next meet. 

I'm still trying to get the Joburg boys to take a 3m x 6m Vape Meet gazebo with teardrop banners, but they're not making enough money yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------

